
Self-Driving Car Challenge - velioglu
https://www.udacity.com/didi-challenge
======
FLGMwt
I just got back from Udacity's student conference. They showed a video of the
Udacity self-driving car performing at Level 2 autonomy _running code from
Udacity students_ which I thought was very cool. They do have an in house
engineering team driving what's probably a majority of the work, but the
problems they discussed were discrete problem areas which I imagine scale
well.

The company is apparently now a registered self-driving car manufacturer, in
addition to being an education company.

------
ingenieroariel
Having a lot of smart people work in parallel is fun but it would be far more
productive for all of them to work together.

Here is a crazy thought for these kind of contests, make the first round
competitive and award to the winner team. Then make a second collaborative
round where everyone who gets a pull request accepted gets invited to see the
code in action.

We need the money to go towards helping create open source communities instead
of reusing the competitive approach from academia.

~~~
petervandijck
"it would be far more productive for all of them to work together" -> not
necessarily. It's not very common but there are examples of having multiple
teams try to solve the same problem in parallel. It ends up speeding up
development - they will come up with different approaches, and the best (or a
combination) can be selected.

------
TheArcane
I'm looking for someone to build a team with. The discussion forum isn't
helpful, is anyone here interested?

~~~
yurymik
Sounds like fun :) I can join the existing team, or send out an invite.

I'm located in Vancouver, Canada, have many years of C++/Python experience and
been studying ML/DL as a hobby.

~~~
TheArcane
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScO7-jkvDNZ4KObnJXc...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScO7-jkvDNZ4KObnJXcDC2blwuGAeMdVvlyZZFXy8OrwBcnsQ/viewform?usp=sf_link)

